# Two People Wanted for a Tuna Trip March 21-24



## grimmjimmer (May 28, 2010)

We need two guys for a tuna trip, we will be leaving from Destin thursday night the 21st and will return sunday. We had a couple a folks back out. Cost will be $250 a person we are not big partiers there will be a licensed captain and two deckhands (they all work on charter boats). Will be going on a 46ft sport fishing boat equipped with all of the necessary safety equipment.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm interested. Are you doing any deep dropping or things like that?


----------



## grimmjimmer (May 28, 2010)

We will probably stop at some inshore rigs and catch jacks and maybe do a couple of deep drops.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

I would love for you to pencil me into one of those slots. What time are you leaving the docks and about what time are you returning?

Thanks,
Shane


----------



## grimmjimmer (May 28, 2010)

thursday night around 10pm and get back sunday around noonish. Send me an email at [email protected]


----------



## Reid04 (Jul 25, 2012)

Pencil me in one of those spots I have always wanted to go.


----------



## B-4 Reel (Oct 13, 2007)

Sounds good. Email sent.


----------



## grimmjimmer (May 28, 2010)

Reid04 send me an email


----------

